# Ghost Powerkid 24 oder Haibike Rookie 24



## ralalla (16. Februar 2014)

Unser Sohn ist mit seinen 6 Jahren schon 1,30m gro0.
Das 20" Mountainbike welches er bisher hatte ist zu klein.
Bei der letzten "größerern" Fahrt musste er am Berg immer absteigen da er die Beine "zu lang" für das Fahrrad hatte.

Dies haben wir schon für einen guten Preis verkauft und bei den örtlichen Händlern schon einmal ein Probesitzen gemacht.
24" passt schon ganz gut.
Alleine fährt er viel bei uns in der Straße (Sackgasse mit 5 Anwohnern, kaum Verkehr) und zusammen fahren wir viel im Wald (Waldweg) und auch schon mal kleinere Hügel. Ab April startet wieder die Mountainbike-Gruppe in der er mitfährt. Also muss zum "dran gewöhnen" jetzt ein neues Fahrrad herbei.

Wir hätten eigentlich die Wahl zwischen einem

Haibike Rookie 24" (349€)  

dem Ghost Powerkid 24" 2014 (369€)
 und dem Ghost Powerkid Disc 24" (399€).

Der Verkäufer meinte das Haibike wäre von der Rahmengröße etwas größer so das man da evtl. etwas länger was von hätte.
Gibt es etwas was gegen eines der o.g. Fahrräder sprechen würde ?
Würde mich über ein paar Kommentare die zur Kaufentscheidung beitragen freuen.


----------



## Ann (16. Februar 2014)

hast du vor noch selbst hand anzulegen und abzuspecken? die gewichte sind ja zwischen 12,3 und >13 kg und dann wahrscheinlich nichtmal mit pedalen, ständer etc. gewogen..... wäre mir für mein kind viel zu viel. braucht es wirklich mit 6 jahren schon eine federgabel? funktioniert die überhaupt? unser 24" ilsabike wiegt knappe 10kg, da sind aber schon schutzbleche, ständer, gepäckträger, flaschenhalter und licht dran. meine tochter hat den gewichtsunterschied extrem gemerkt beim probefahren. 

wie ist denn dein budget? leicht und gut liest man hier zuhauf, sind halt etwas teurer - kania, frog, pepperbike, woom und islabike, für isla brauchst du allerdings jemand in england, da man von deutschland aus nicht mehr bestellen kann und bei den anderen mußt du schauen, ob die kurzfristig überhaupt lieferbar sind, denn der bedarf ist enorm und vieles ist schnell weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralalla (17. Februar 2014)

Also Budget liegt bei ca. 350-400€.

Ich denke halt daran das er das Fahrrad ca. 3 Jahre fahren wird. Da wäre es wohl schon von Vorteil das Haibike zu nehmen da der Rahmen mit einer der größten zu sein scheint ?

Beim Haibike für 350€ kommt dann noch ein Ständer und evtl. Steckschutzbleche hinzu. Dann ist man auch schnell am oberen Kostenrahmen angekommen.

Selber schrauben ist kein Problem, mache ich an meinem Bike ja auch ;-)


----------



## Ann (17. Februar 2014)

wie sitzt er denn auf dem haibike bzw. wie fährt er? ich halte von zu großen bikes nicht viel, in klamotten können die kleinen reinwachsen, beim bike sollte es von anfang an passen und nicht "auf vorrat". naja, wenn du selbst schraust und das gewicht auf ein vernüftiges bringen willst, kannst du nochmals eine gute stange in die hand nehmen, denn leichtere teile kosten ja auch etwas, da kommst du mit deinem budget nicht hin. warum nicht dann gleich was leichteres kaufen?


----------



## ralalla (17. Februar 2014)

Das Ghost wäre ca 1 kg leichter. 
Vom Sitzen her sind beide eigentlich "fast" perfekt. 
Ich würde gerne ein Rad beim Händler in der Nähe kaufen da ich schon mal schlechte Erfahrung (nach 2 Monaten mehrere Lager defekt und dann nur Ärger) gemacht habe. Und da kommen die beiden genannten in Frage. 

Vom Gewicht her wäre das dann halt 12 oder 13 kg. Im Gegensatz wäre ein " leichtes " Fahrrad dann 10 kg schwer ?

(Morgen gehe ich mit dem Sohnemann noch mal zum testen)
Vielleicht ist es dann leichter sich zu entscheiden. 
Vom Kostenrahmen soll es halt nicht höher gehen, momentan zumindest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann (17. Februar 2014)

ralalla schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein Rad beim Händler in der Nähe kaufen da ich schon mal schlechte Erfahrung (nach 2 Monaten mehrere Lager defekt und dann nur Ärger) gemacht habe. Und da kommen die beiden genannten in Frage.



ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß du mit den genannten rädern schlechte erfahrungen machst und falls was sein sollte, bei ich mir sicher, daß die händler sofort weiterhelfen. lies dich mal ein im forum, gibt ja zig erfahrungen. 



ralalla schrieb:


> Vom Gewicht her wäre das dann halt 12 oder 13 kg. Im Gegensatz wäre ein " leichtes " Fahrrad dann 10 kg schwer ?



nein, denn ein 24er isla wiegt nackt mit pedalen 8,8 kg (deine mit 12-13 kg werden wohl eher ohne pedale sein), das kania large (also auch mit großem rahmen) basic 8,8 das  team 8,4 (ohne pedale) das wären dann ca. 4 kg und das sind welten. das pepper mit federgabel kommt auf 9,7.... rechne mal das gewicht deines sohnes im verhältnis zum fahrrad, magst du selbst ein bike mit 30 oder 40 kg fahren? ist natürlich deine entscheidung, aber lies dich mal hier ein, steht schon sehr viel dazu überall -  gibt auch genug preisangaben, was das abspecken kostet


----------



## nadrealista (5. Mai 2014)

also falls es hilft meine Erfahrung zum Gewicht. Habe meinem Sohn Ghost Powerkid 20 gekauft und durch einfachste Maßnahmen bereits 400g gespart. Sind jetzt bei 9,8kg. Davor hatte er ein typisches Kinderrad 16" mit 12-13 kg so was. Er will jetzt gar nicht mehr absteigen und am liebsten alles mit dem Rad fahren. Davor musste ich ihn richtig zwingen. Dachte mein Eifer wird ihn nie packen.

Worauf ich hinaus will ist 1kg ist nicht zu unterschätzen und macht schon viel aus. 4kg sind Welten!


----------

